# What times of day are your Whites Tree Frogs awake please?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Just wondering as my babies are Quiet although very bright if I pick them up:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

they sleep all day and start to wake up in the evening.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

The one I'm looking after at the moment usually wakes up around 9 and starts prowling around the vivarium.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> although very bright if I pick them up:notworthy::notworthy:


Dont pick them up, it will cause them harm and stress. the reason the seem bright and alert is that they feel frightened, they see you as a predator. Frogs are not for handling. if you want a pet to pick up buy a hampster!!!



linda.t said:


> they sleep all day and start to wake up in the evening.


yep they are nocturnal so should be sleeping in the day.


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

my guys come alive when the light goes out and i feed them!! 
Titch loves leaping at the food as it goes in the viv and has on a number of occasions got me as well!!!:lol2:


----------



## wilhelmjoshuataniguana (Jun 23, 2009)

*Nocturnal*

It is nocturnal.


----------

